# Pex stops



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What do the valves ( stop valves / individual cut offs ) look like that you Pex fellas use ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I won't use the angle crimp valves because they tend to twist in the crimp when you turn the handle. Inspectors here ***** about it and want them braced, which is usually very difficult, not to mention ugly.

I use only Brasscraft BRPX14C pex valves for sinks/toilets when finishing a pex stubout:










Here's a laundry sink finish from the other day:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This is how I roll. 1/4 turn stops angle stop (straight where appropriate) and SS braided flex tubes.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Nibco 1/4 turn stops here.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

We use the same at futz- in other words the cheapest piece of crap passable


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I know this is off the topic but It is so weird to use escuchions on the water and not the drain. Why bother at all if you don't do em all? my .02


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> We use the same at futz- in other words the cheapest piece of crap passable


Actually Brasscraft stops are one of the more expensive ones around. I've been looking for a cheaper alternative with comparable quality.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This all we use up here... best thing they ever invented


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I know this is off the topic but It is so weird to use escuchions on the water and not the drain. Why bother at all if you don't do em all? my .02


Here I don't do it because of code (there's no rule), or because of vermin (we don't have bad vermin problems here). I do it because it looks nicer than not doing it. I almost always come out at 45 degrees with my drains, so escutcheons won't work.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

And half the time the hole the cabinet guys cuts for the drain is way bigger than any escushion will cover.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, if you put one on at least you did your part. The cabinet guy gets away with murder and here we plumbers forget to put an escution on or something to that example then we become bandits. I'm just saying


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I know this is off the topic but It is so weird to use escuchions on the water and not the drain. Why bother at all if you don't do em all? my .02


Required by IPC, check section under rodent proofing.


----------

